
LINASM – Linux Assembly Collection of Fast Libraries - turrini
http://linasm.sourceforge.net/
======
stagger87
This is cool, from someone who has written a lot of optimized, vectorized
code. Someone put a lot of effort into this.

Looks like it has been awhile since it was updated. It also only uses SSE? No
AVX? Writing it all in assembly is cool, but abusing C++ templates and
intrinsics would save you so much time and code, especially once you start
targeting multiple instruction sets. No benchmarks against other vectorized
libraries?

If you need optimized math libraries for Linux, and you are running on Intel
hardware, take a look at Intel IPPS and MKL. Both are free and collectively
offer more functionality and performance. I suspect these libraries do
reasonable things on AMD hardware nowadays too, (at least execute the SSE code
path)

------
rurban
It is not only faster, it also uses safe variants.
[http://linasm.sourceforge.net/docs/api/string.php](http://linasm.sourceforge.net/docs/api/string.php)

------
jacquesm
That's a really nice collection with excellent documentation. Thanks for
posting this.

------
adiusmus
One day I’ll dig into x86 assembly. But not this day.

------
basementcat
Looks like it requires SSE 4.2 or higher.

